# Brown Duck Club



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Whatever happened to the Brown Duck Club??


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

as far as I know its still there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it under new owner ship.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

25,000 per blind


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> 25,000 per blind


$25000 per blind plus some yearly dues I'm sure. I have never understood the prices of these clubs. I guess some games are just for rich guys


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Or guys that mortgaged to the hilt


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

I assume that the $25,000 price is the purchase price of an equity membership so you can resell it. The price isn't so much if you compare it to the cost of a couple of ATV's or UTV with trailer or a nice airboat. It's certainly no more than a ski boat and less than most RV's and many trailers. Unlike all of those things, it has a decent chance of increasing in value rather than decreasing in value. There are annual dues but that is likely not much more than the insurance, property taxes and maintenance you would pay on the other things mentioned above and similar to something like a season ski pass or season golf pass.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> $25000 per blind plus some yearly dues I'm sure. I have never understood the prices of these clubs. I guess some games are just for rich guys


yeppers it crazy how much it is


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds like a good investment until the prison is finished and the resulting sprawl makes it so they can no longer hunt there.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I was a guest at a club last year and was told a 1 year membership was 1,000 dollars but they had a waiting list 3 pages long. Did not think that was to bad.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> I was a guest at a club last year and was told a 1 year membership was 1,000 dollars but they had a waiting list 3 pages long. Did not think that was to bad.


That would be a good deal in my book especially if there were any ducks there. I would rather hunt a decent area even though I didn't limit out just to not have knuckleheads walking on top of me and skybusting ducks that anti aircraft guns would have a hard time hitting. I remember the first time we took my wife duck hunting and she thought you could shoot a duck as long as you could see it. When she finally realized they needed to be 35-40 yards to be in range she was pretty astounded as to how many ducks you see and how few get in range.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE=Utmuddguy;1347234]Sounds like a good investment until the prison is finished and the resulting sprawl makes it so they can no longer hunt there.[/QUOTE]

not really because they will get a nice chunk of money for that land now.lol


----------



## dunnugun (Sep 27, 2015)

'Lost' has a good point. We all want to shoot ducks, but quality hunting is something difficult to obtain.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> That would be a good deal in my book especially if there were any ducks there. I would rather hunt a decent area even though I didn't limit out just to not have knuckleheads walking on top of me and skybusting ducks that anti aircraft guns would have a hard time hitting. I remember the first time we took my wife duck hunting and she thought you could shoot a duck as long as you could see it. When she finally realized they needed to be 35-40 yards to be in range she was pretty astounded as to how many ducks you see and how few get in range.


 If I could get a year membership Id jump on it they have a nice club house draw for blinds every day and I think they shut down 2 days a week for rest days. blinds are placed far apart so no shot showers would be just a neat place to hunt.


----------

